# Which Backpack?



## Sirium (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been surfing the net for nice backpacks which can carry the board. It seems that its only Burton and Dakine that can do so. I am also gonna use this pack for daily use. But, the colors and design for these 2 brands don't get me excited at all. I am leaning to the Pro Heli DLX 16L (as I am short at 5'3" or 162cm). 

Any brands that I should also be looking out for? Thanks!


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Camelbak makes a few. As I recall. North Face also make them.

I've been riding with what appears to be a discontinued EMS brand pack.

In my limited experience it's better to buy a good pack from a pack company that can carry a snowboard than from a snowboard company that can make a pack.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

I use my Dakine Heli Pack (color scheme: woodland) every day. It's slim, but have enough space for common stuff for slope rides or street walks. And yes it has bindings to carry the board vertically (not the best way, imho, but it is).


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Osprey Kode series. Ortovox. BCA.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the Dakine Mission. I like it for its size, but it can be uncomfortable due to the way the straps are designed at the top, which can put pressure on the lower part of my neck when its packed full. Other than that minor grumble, its a damned good backpack with some damned good features (I have an old version) that suit for people surfing the big white hill.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> Osprey Kode series. Ortovox. BCA.


Osprey Switch series too. If they still make that line. Should be able to find discounted packs for that line up. Osprey makes nice stuff. I use the BC Stash Rider for my backcountry riding. Solid pack. Not perfect, but it does everything I want it to do well enough. Plus I've never had a frozen hydration hose with that pack.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a Camelbak Menace pack that I use. Came with a bladder and was super cheap on one of the BC deal sites. Holds everything I have ever needed it to and more!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Osprey Switch series too. If they still make that line. Should be able to find discounted packs for that line up. Osprey makes nice stuff. I use the BC Stash Rider for my backcountry riding. Solid pack. Not perfect, but it does everything I want it to do well enough. Plus I've never had a frozen hydration hose with that pack.


i couldnt find the switch packs on their website... but yea they're sick. my day/avy gear pack is the Osprey Switch 25+5...


my 3-5 day pack is the Granite Gear Inversion, but when i looked on their site it didn't look like anything really had snowboard carry like the inversion does.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I picked up a Camelbak Snoblast for $44 from REI. It is really well made and is neither too large nor too small.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Sirium said:


> (as I am short at 5'3" or 162cm).





fattrav said:


> I have the Dakine Mission. .....can be uncomfortable due to the way the straps are designed at the top, which can put pressure on the lower part of my neck when its packed full.



Just read your height. The dakine mission may not be suitable (im short too and i think thats why it sits funny on me) if your of athletic build.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

I got the 2009 Dakine Heli Pro 16L in woodland. It's perfect, although the straps are kind along and might look funny if you're using it for school/day to day etuff etc. Comfortable as hell and it comes with a hydration sleeve and it can carry your board vertically as well as horizontally.


----------

